# may be required



## debillot

It is also important that children become familiar with technology* as they may be required to use such sites *in future job roles. 

Could I say:

També és important que els nens es familiaritzen amb la tecnologia, ja que poden ser necessaris per els utilitzar en els rolls de treball futur?


----------



## Harosn

No, ho sent però eixa frase no es pot traduir literalment paraula per paraula. Podries dir:

També és important que els nens es familiaritzen amb la tecnologia, ja que *se'ls podrà demanar* *que* la gasten en possibles futurs rols de treball.

Ho sent però quan dius "such sites" no sé a quins "sites" estàs fent referència, així que he canviat lleugerament el significat de la frase. En definitiva eixe *may be required to* ha de ser reestructurat d'una altra manera perquè la construcció simplement no existeix en català. En l'exemple ho he substituit per *se'ls podrà demanar* *que.*


----------



## Forcat

Jo diria:

També és important que els nens es familiaritzen *familiaritzin* amb la tecnologia, ja que poden ser necessaris per els utilitzar en els rolls de treball futur *aquest coneixement els pot resultar imprescindible en un futur professional*.

Si ho vols fer més informal, podries dir "_...podran necessitar aquest coneixement en un futur..._" enlloc de _"...aquest coneixement els pot resultar imprescindible en un futur..._".


----------



## germanbz

No entenc molt bé per qué has ficat en negreta _familiaritzin _en lloc de _familiaritzen._


----------



## ampurdan

"Familiatzen" es la forma valenciana i "familiaritzin" és la forma de la resta. Cal veure per a quin públic està destinat el text i mantenir la coherència de la varietat utilitzada.


----------



## Forcat

"familiaritzin" és el present del subjuntiu de "familiaritzar". En el  català estàndard, hauries d'utilitzar aquesta conjugació verbal ja que  "familiaritzen" és el present de l'indicatiu.
*Temps d'indicatiu - Present*: indica accions que passen en el moment de l'enunciació o que s'actualitzen en anomenar-les (_canto, menges..._).  S'usa també el present per a enunciar veritats científiques, fets  històrics concrets i hàbits. El morfema zero de temps caracteritza  aquest temps verbal.
*Temps de subjuntiu - **Present*: indica accions que són condició d'unes altres, desigs o fets causals (_canti, vulgui..._). Es fa servir com a imperatiu en la modalitat negativa.
[font: Viquipèdia]

Com no sóc de València ni sóc lingüista, no puc dir-te com es tracten les conjugacions verbals en valencià.
Salut!


----------



## Harosn

En valencià i en general en tot el català occidental (això vol dir també Lleida, Andorra i la franja aragonesa) es diu *familiaritzen* per al subjuntiu, a la manera del català antic. Per a totes les formes del subjuntiu es fa així, amb *e* en comptes de *i*. També diríem a València *familiaritzaren *en comptes de *familiaritzessin *​per al passat de subjuntiu. És totalment normatiu i està acceptat.


----------



## Forcat

Harosn said:


> En valencià i en general en tot el català  occidental (això vol dir també Lleida, Andorra i la franja aragonesa) es  diu *familiaritzen* per al subjuntiu, a la manera del català antic. Per a totes les formes del subjuntiu es fa així, amb *e* en comptes de *i*. També diríem a València *familiaritzaren *en comptes de *familiaritzessin *​per al passat de subjuntiu. És totalment normatiu i està acceptat.



Sento discrepar, però segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (diccionari.cat), el subjuntiu *sempre* és amb *i* i no *e*,  tal i com proposes. També ho pots trobar amb el diccionari dels Verbs  Conjugats o a la pàgina edu365.cat, verbs.cat, verbix.com,  etc., entre altres.
(Perdoneu, però no em permet posar els enllaços pertinents)

Per suposat, estic parlant del català estàndard, pel que si es tractés d'un document en català s'hauria de seguir la normativa vigent. Si parlem d'un escrit local reduït o personal, exceptuant el cas valencià (polèmiques a part), es podria fer ús del dialecte pertinent. Tot i així, cal tenir present què implica un dialecte i quan es fa servir.
Per posar un exemple menys polèmic: si es volgués fer un escrit en castellà, caldria seguir les normatives lingüístiques vigents (en aquest cas les regulades per la _Real Academia Española_) encara que el text es preparés per Granada. Ara bé, sí es poden utilitzar frases fetes o vocabulari de la zona si bé no serà possible escriure en la transcripció dialectal.
Salut!


----------



## germanbz

Forcat said:


> Sento discrepar, però segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (diccionari.cat), el subjuntiu *sempre* és amb *i* i no *e*,  tal i com proposes. També ho pots trobar amb el diccionari dels Verbs  Conjugats o a la pàgina edu365.cat, verbs.cat, verbix.com,  etc., entre altres.
> (Perdoneu, però no em permet posar els enllaços pertinents)
> 
> Salut!



Recordem que el  Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana no es la biblia. I que durant décades l'estandard català se "creà" a partir dels estandards de _determinats _dialectes del català.

Si una forma verbal s'ha mantingut durant segles en un dialecte que cobrix una gran àrea geogràfica sense modificació i ha aplegat fins als nostres dies de determinada forma, i a més es la forma comuna i general en eixa àrea geogràfica. Si segons que diccionari no es "normativa" el problema no el té el dialecte sino el diccionari en questió o certs gramàtics que no veuen o volen vore més enllà dels seu melic.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Forcat said:


> Sento discrepar, però segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (diccionari.cat), el subjuntiu *sempre* és amb *i* i no *e*,  tal i com proposes. També ho pots trobar amb el diccionari dels Verbs  Conjugats o a la pàgina edu365.cat, verbs.cat, verbix.com,  etc., entre altres.
> (Perdoneu, però no em permet posar els enllaços pertinents)
> 
> Per suposat, estic parlant del català estàndard, pel que si es tractés d'un document en català s'hauria de seguir la normativa vigent. Si parlem d'un escrit local reduït o personal, exceptuant el cas valencià (polèmiques a part), es podria fer ús del dialecte pertinent. Tot i així, cal tenir present què implica un dialecte i quan es fa servir.
> Per posar un exemple menys polèmic: si es volgués fer un escrit en castellà, caldria seguir les normatives lingüístiques vigents (en aquest cas les regulades per la _Real Academia Española_) encara que el text es preparés per Granada. Ara bé, sí es poden utilitzar frases fetes o vocabulari de la zona si bé no serà possible escriure en la transcripció dialectal.
> Salut!



Doncs bé, ja s'ha dit que "familiaritzen" és la forma valenciana i que, en valencià estàndard, és la única reconeguda.
Els diccionaris saben només això que els lexicògrafs hi fixen i si un diccionari de català no té compte de les formes valencianes (que sovint discrepen de les formes "barcelonines"), el valencià no en té la culpa.


----------



## ACQM

Forcat said:


> Sento discrepar, però segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (diccionari.cat), el subjuntiu *sempre* és amb *i* i no *e*,  tal i com proposes. També ho pots trobar amb el diccionari dels Verbs  Conjugats o a la pàgina edu365.cat, verbs.cat, verbix.com,  etc., entre altres.
> (Perdoneu, però no em permet posar els enllaços pertinents)
> 
> Per suposat, estic parlant del català estàndard, pel que si es tractés d'un document en català s'hauria de seguir la normativa vigent. Si parlem d'un escrit local reduït o personal, exceptuant el cas valencià (polèmiques a part), es podria fer ús del dialecte pertinent. Tot i així, cal tenir present què implica un dialecte i quan es fa servir.
> Per posar un exemple menys polèmic: si es volgués fer un escrit en castellà, caldria seguir les normatives lingüístiques vigents (en aquest cas les regulades per la _Real Academia Española_) encara que el text es preparés per Granada. Ara bé, sí es poden utilitzar frases fetes o vocabulari de la zona si bé no serà possible escriure en la transcripció dialectal.
> Salut!



Em sembla que no saps què es un dialecte ni que el català NO té cap estàndar. L'Institut d'estudis catalans que sí és l'autoritat en llengua catalana no reconeix cap estàndar i accepta les formes valencianes, com aquestes del subjuntiu, com a formes tan correctes i tan acceptables com les del català central ni més ni menys.

L'exemple del castellà i la RAE no és bo, perquè la RAE sí que estableix una forma estàndar d'español y la diferencia dels dialectes reals y aconsella el seu ús en casos formals i quan el públic sigui divers.


----------



## germanbz

Sempre em farà gràcia eixe to de "condescendència gramatical" quan es parla de "formes valencianes" i es diu "_s'accepten_", com fent un favor. No es que "s'hajen" d'acceptar es que "en son" i en son tant com les "no valencianes".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Diguem-ho de la manera siguent: el català és una llengua pluricèntrica.


----------



## Forcat

Mare de déu... En cap moment he volgut crear polèmica!
Demano disculpes si he ofès a algú en concret. La meva intenció, i tal i com he intentat fer entendre (tot i que pel que veig, ningú més ho ha considerat així), era la d'exposar el motiu pel qual era *i* i no *e* la terminació del subjuntiu en català.

Per començar, dialectes són tots els idiomes actuals: castellà, català, francès, anglès, alemany, etc. Ara bé, hi ha una regulació/norma lingüística que és la que preval quan es fa un escrit en un idioma i és la que, actualment, diferencia entre els considerats idiomes i els dialectes (que no disposen d'aquestes normes lingüístiques pròpies). Tant si un UTILITZA (i ho poso en majúscules per fer-ne èmfasi) un dialecte com un altre, si es vol escriure quelcom s'ha de regir per unes normes lingüístiques regulades. Crec que això és inqüestionable. Però sé que, de nou, tornarà a crear polèmica...

*germanbz*: he exposat altres exemples a més del GDLC. Per suposat que aquest recurs no és la bíblia! Però sí és un bon referent de la llengua que recull terminologies i conjugacions verbals.

Salut!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Forcat, ves aquí: http://www.softcatala.org/traductor

S'ofereix l'opció d'escollir entre les formes catalanes i les formes valencianes.

P.S. L'enllaç es troba a la pàgina de la Generalitat de Catalunya


----------



## ampurdan

Forcat, en realitat en català, tal com ocorre en anglès (per exemple, les diferències entre l'anglès britànic i l'americà) i també en castellà (per exemple, el cas de la conjugació amb el voseo a Argentina i altres països) i en tants altres idiomes, hi ha diferents estàndards. Això implica que es poden utilitzar diferents formes de la conjugació verbal en diferents llocs, entre moltes altes coses.

Per això és important saber, quan sorgeix el dubte, quins destinataris tenen el text. Això és el que en Debillot ens hauria d'esclarir per saber si convé més posar "familiaritzen" o "familiaritzin" en aquest cas.


----------



## Harosn

Jo tinc entés que es pot fer servir la varietat pròpia de cadascú però que és important no mesclar trets de diferents dialectes, sinó que ha de ser coherent. Per exemple, no es pot dir "_n'hi done tres, de peres_" perquè eixa variació dialectal de pronoms febles és català central i la terminació del verb és valencià. Sí que podria dir "_li'n done tres, de peres_", "_n'hi dono tres, de peres_" o "_li'n dono tres, de peres_". I aquesta coherència s'ha de mantindre en tot el text.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també ho tinc entès així. En realitat això només és un problema pels que aprenen el català com a segona llengua, ja que els nadius naturalment ho fan així, no?


----------



## Forcat

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Forcat, ves aquí: http://www.softcatala.org/traductor
> 
> S'ofereix l'opció d'escollir entre les formes catalanes i les formes valencianes.
> 
> P.S. L'enllaç es troba a la pàgina de la Generalitat de Catalunya



Sí, conec la pàgina. L'he fet servir en més d'una ocasió i a més conec a un dels seus membres (i desenvolupador). Però pel que jo tinc entès, corregiu-me si m'equivoco, "formes catalanes/valencianes" vindria a ser com un UK/US. És a dir, hi ha mots que varien segons la forma que s'utilitza. A més, i com bé comenta Harosn, es tracta de ser coherent en la forma en què s'escriu el text.
Ja que et comento el tema UK/US, si fas un text en format britànic, el faràs tot en el mateix registre, no? No es pot alternar entre britànic i americà en un sol text. I el mateix passa per l'espanyol d'Espanya o a Argentina (per posar un exemple). I el mateix problema et pots trobar amb el quebequès (que vindria a ser un francès antic) i el francès de França. Si tens coneixements de francès, prova d'escoltar uns i altres i veuràs la diferència. 

Salut!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Forcat said:


> Sí, conec la pàgina. L'he fet servir en més d'una ocasió i a més conec a un dels seus membres (i desenvolupador). Però pel que jo tinc entès, corregiu-me si m'equivoco, "formes catalanes/valencianes" vindria a ser com un UK/US. És a dir, hi ha mots que varien segons la forma que s'utilitza. A més, i com bé comenta Harosn, es tracta de ser coherent en la forma en què s'escriu el text.
> Ja que et comento el tema UK/US, si fas un text en format britànic, el faràs tot en el mateix registre, no? No es pot alternar entre britànic i americà en un sol text. I el mateix passa per l'espanyol d'Espanya o a Argentina (per posar un exemple). I el mateix problema et pots trobar amb el quebequès (que vindria a ser un francès antic) i el francès de França. Si tens coneixements de francès, prova d'escoltar uns i altres i veuràs la diferència.
> 
> Salut!



Per a mi, "formes catalanes/ valencianes", és més significativa que les diferències entre UK/US:

encara que els dos estàndards siguin mutualment comprensibles (malgrat la pronunciació diferent de les vocals àtones, algunes consonants i lletres finals que poden ser mudes en una varietat i pronunciades en l'altra) i l'ortografia sigui la mateixa (gràcies a Pompeu Fabra), hi ha tot un ventall de diferències sobre tot en la conjugació (desinències de la primera persona, verbs incoatius, formes del subjuntiu present i imperfet), i en l'ús d'alguns temps (pretèrit perfet compost/perifràstic, amb algunes vacil·lacions en les Isles) que es fan sentir molt més que alguns participis en què difereixen els estàndards UK i US i les simplificacions que ha patit l'ortografia estatunidenca.
Tanmateix, per a mi que he estudiat només la varietat "barcelonina", és més fàcil tenir-me'n a ella (en comptes de la varietat "valenciana") que no pas evitar interferències amb el castellà o ajustar paraules castellanes (més rarament: franceses o italianes) al patró català (una lletra pot fer tota una diferència entre un mot existent o una "creació" meva), fer la distinció entre ser i estar a la catalana o encara entendre la diferència entre les preposicions "en" i "a".

El registre, per a mi, no és la diferència entre dues varietats "estàndard" com l'anglès del Regne Unit i l'anglès dels Estats Units d'Amèrica, sinò entre diferents nivells d'estil.

Un cop vaig veure una pel·lícula canadenca en francès i sí, era molt difícil d'entendre. La mateixa cosa passa amb el francès parlat a l'Àfrica negra.

En la substància no hi ha diferència d'opinions, només crec que no era molt clar si la traducció que es feia estava destinada a un públic que parla català central/oriental/illenca o la varietat occidental/meridional.


----------

